# Spirit ED Binoculars from VAGUARD



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I had purchased a pair of Nikon binoculars last summer for a vacation my wife and I took to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. I began to think they were the nicest binoculars I had owned or used. That was until I received the new Spirit ED 1042 binoculars from VanGuard.
The ED stands for, Extra Low Dispersion Glass that prevents chromatic aberration. This is done by better directing and concentrating the wavelength of light more effectively onto your eyes. Lenses made from extra low dispersion glass have less air bubbles and glass deformities that are more likely to cause image distortion. The ED glass is normally only found on high end cameras, telescopes, microscopes and binoculars. 
ED’s optical glass quality is BAK -4 prisms are made of superior optical glass and is what you want in your binoculars. The other ratings, BAK -7 prisms are found in lower end binoculars and BAK -15 prisms are the highest and most superior quality. To tell the difference between BAK -4 prisms and BAK -7 prisms turn your binoculars around and look through the front of the binoculars. BAK -4 will appear round and clear and BAK -7 will seem squared off on the sides.
1042 stands for a 10X zoom and the lens size is 42mm which the larger the number the more light is let in. 42 is a great size for hunting allowing for a lighter weight binocular to carry around. 
The fully multicoated ED glass lenses with emerald coatings render a full spectrum of color within green tones making them excellent for nature observation. This is a plus especially to hunters who need the ability to see animals that blend so well with their environment. The V-Max Silver coating upon P2 phase-coated BaK4 prisms allow for high reflectivity. The 90% light transmission produces a near perfect viewing experience. 
Rubber-armored lightweight housing allows your ED’s to take and handle mor bumps and drops and allows them to be easier to handle even on rainy days. 
They are 100% waterproof and fogproof, so “it’s raining” is no longer and excuse not going out. The 42mm lenses make them great in low-light conditions when animals are normally moving the most. The center focus knob is easy to turn and get to allowing you to focus quickly. The diopter adjustment consists of an etched hard rubber ring on the right barrel, near the eyecup. It allows you to adjust the lenses separately to allow for differences in each of your eyes. The ED’s are 145 mm long by 125 mm wide and weighing in at 640 grams which makes them easy to wear around your neck and great size for the hunter.
After using the ED’s for sometime now I decided to look through my Nikons which I and the rest of the family thought were awesome. I found myself very dissapointed looking through them. 
So, if you don’t mind spending a little extra for a pair of binoculars that will last a lifetime go to http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/en/os/products/entry-3-21.html
and check out their full line of sporting optics and more.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Guys and Gals disreguard this post...Please see the Revised review dated June 14, 2011 Thank you!
Gary Elliott


----------

